

A Short Post on Blog URL Hacking - dylangs1030
http://mojaveblues.com/blog/2013/3/17/2

======
diziet
Unfortunately this is really bad advice from an SEO perspective. You want to
have a short but SEO friendly url structure if you want users to find your
content online via search engines.

Also, twitter automatically uses a url shortener, so the length of the url
does not matter.

~~~
dylangs1030
The URL shortener doesn't kick in universally for API protocols, so sometimes
you are left with it only half-working.

The major point here is readability, however. I understand there's a lot of
points that can be levied against it, but it's fairly true that one is more
organized than the other.

